# Box Building 101



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

A "real wood" enclosure Its nice to know that car audio has yet to lose its ingenuity and class.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That's not the sad part. The sad part is there are kids out there doing that actually consider something like that. I had a friend that did the same thing (except it wasn't round).


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

OMFG i would be embarassed to open my trunk in public. That is the most ******* enclosure i haev seen in my life. I thought the kid at my school bragging about lighning audio subs was bad enough but this tops it all.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

uhmmm..... yeah.... I'd pay about $3,300 for that job, but not much more, oak maybe but not birch, maybe maple....
I think I've seen some deals with best buy saying they'll throw in the hollowed log for free with a purchase of 2 ultra-smasher boom audio subs, with bark surrounds and maple syrup coated terminals.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

That beats EVERY install story I have.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Who ever did that should just kill themself.


----------

